# Issue with network programming through cable and recording via 1394.



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I posted this elsewhere, but didn't get a response since it appears to do with the 'broadcast flag' and PSID data. Clearly it's a issue with the TV, but I would like to understand what's wrong. 

I have a situation with a Samsung DLP and an external 1394 HDD recorder.
1. Network prime time programming can not be played back on a AV-HDD recorded off the 1394 port of a Samsung 'S' series DLP (NO CC). The AV-HDD is a RCA 2160. 
2. The same programming can be played back using the OTA tuner. 
3. BUT , morning programming (the Today show for example) can be played back off the same cable feed.

Now, what I have noticed is: 
1. The name of the program and station call letters are not shown in the window of the AV-HDD/ I-Link screen, either under the 'rec. list' or while the recording is in progress when recording off cable. 
2. The program name and station name IS showing when recorded off the OTA tuner. This applies to AM or PM programming. 
3. These four networks on TW cable, they are not re-mapped to another channel. They show on the actual cable channel. 

On another set with 1394 ports and both 8VSB & QAM tuners that same programming is playable through cable though the name of the program and station call letters don't show when on cable. They do show using OTA as the Samsung. To me it appears to be a copyright issue and for some reason the Samsung is treating that programming as 'copy never'. 

Please note; all of this is ID'ed as 'Copy Free' in the recording screen. I have even tried playing back that program on the other set and nothing. I assume it is the PSID (hope that's what it is called) that has information missing that the stations call letters and program name isn't passed along. But, I have no idea why that should matter regarding copyright protection. I do know that some devices will record material that has that damn flag even when you won't be allowed play it back.


----------

